# Realistic Skull Sculpture by Mr. Chicken!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Just finished sculpting this guy. Chavant NSP Medium clay. I used one of the Skull Shoppe's excellent models as a reference. Molding it next for what I hope will turn into a pretty cool project.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! That's impressive! It looks like it was just pulled out of a grave. Your attention to details, all the cranial cavities, is remarkable. Well done.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Even the way the upper jaw is shaped and rests on the lower is perfect. I thought you were going to say you made this from a mold.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

You are certainly a Michelangelo!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I was just thinking this week I needed to do the same thing. Not just as a finished product, but casts can be made into armatures for other sculpts, it could be corpsed, zombified...
I'll be using a Lindberg skull as reference. Nice work!

How do you like the Chavant? I use a homemade plasticene we made in college, works well, but I've always been curious about Chavant products. Have you used any other of their consistencies?


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

Great work as always. You are inspirational in the quality that you put into everything.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crap, you've gone and done it again - made the rest of us look like pikers

This is a stunning sculpt and so realistic, it's eerie.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty sweet Chicken! :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

With a little more practice, you'll have this down pretty good. j/k
Your stuff just keeps getting better. This is about as good a skull as you'll find. Sent you a pm too.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

WOW, very realistic, you sir are a talented sculptor.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks folks! Y'all are too kind
Hoping to have some castings to share next week!


DarkOne said:


> I was just thinking this week I needed to do the same thing. Not just as a finished product, but casts can be made into armatures for other sculpts, it could be corpsed, zombified...
> I'll be using a Lindberg skull as reference. Nice work!
> 
> How do you like the Chavant? I use a homemade plasticene we made in college, works well, but I've always been curious about Chavant products. Have you used any other of their consistencies?


Looking forward to seeing yours! I used to love Lindbergs. Then I held one of Scourge's skulls. Lindberg is certainly better than Bucky, but holy cow, the detail in a real skull puts it to shame.

Chavant is great. I started with NSP soft a few years ago. Too soft. The NSP Medium is the standard oil clay in the FX business (at least in LA). I have a block of Le Beau Touche, but I haven't played with it yet. Monster Clay is catching on, but it's a whole different learning curve that I just haven't felt like jumping into yet.

I did a segment on Fright Radio about clay recently. Here's the transcript: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2014/02/sculpting-tips-fright-radio.html


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Al right Mr. Chicken. I'm a professional archaeologist and human remains specialist. This is awesome. I hope you are making some money with that talent. I'm impressed.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Goneferal! That's the best compliment.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I just checked out the Scourge Skulls, very nice! A little overkill for haunting though. Anyway, can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome Chicken Buddy. I'd love to do more clay sculpting. It's a little pricey for me though. I have to go el-cheap-o with all my stuff. Anyways....great work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice! Hope the molding goes well!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all!



The-Hog-Flu said:


> That's awesome Chicken Buddy. I'd love to do more clay sculpting. It's a little pricey for me though. I have to go el-cheap-o with all my stuff. Anyways....great work!


Model Magic is dirt cheap and is really good for sculpting haunt props, once you get the hang of it. Saves you the expense of molding and casting when you only need one, too.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice Mr C! Love it!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!









Raw castings in foam (L) and resin (R)

I'll have these available soon. PM me if you want to be on the list.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, that's awesome! I need to learn how to do this whole casting thing.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice! I wouldn't want to get pulled over with that in my trunk- a good way to wind up on CNN!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

mikkojay said:


> Nice! I wouldn't want to get pulled over with that in my trunk- a good way to wind up on CNN!


"A serial killer apprehended on I-5 is calling himself The Haunter. Tonight, at 11."


----------



## risingcorpses (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great! Very nice work!

How much will you be selling them for?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr Chicken already knows this, but for anyone else who may not, any discussion of pricing must be confined to the classifieds forum or private messaging.

The castings turned out really well, Mr C!


----------



## risingcorpses (Jan 11, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Mr Chicken already knows this, but for anyone else who may not, any discussion of pricing must be confined to the classifieds forum or private messaging.
> 
> The castings turned out really well, Mr C!


Sorry about that. That was my first post, so I'm just learning!

I'll send a PM.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Mr.C, sorry for my ignorance about casting, but what do you use to fill the molds? .....and how do you make the molds. Do you have a tutorial on how its done?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hog Flu, I recommend checking out the skull molding videos by Hollywood Haunter and Devils Chariot. They're both similar to what I did.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG5Uhh995RKzswrJJ5-TbdxYMYtooJ4jd
http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2013/07/skull-mold-silicone-brush-on-mold.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful sculpt.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

The resin skull painted and better shots of the (new) foam skull.

Here's the for sale thread, if you want one. As Roxy said, keep the buying talk over there. 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=818521


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think those are about the prettiest skulls I've ever seen


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sure it's not this one, Roxy?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are awesome Mr C!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Mr C, you're a total hoot


----------

